# "Heavy Duty" power steering pump



## Dave_Dean (Dec 14, 2002)

Anybody ever heard of a "heavy duty" powersteering pump? I have developed a leak from the pump behind the pully and rather than replace it with a standard one I would like to upgrade if that is possible. A hydrolic winch is on the way and will be running off the steering pump. Anyone ever put a smaller pully on the pump with good results? Thanks

By the way the "lincoln lockers" help up great this week end and the added traction is awesome.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Never heard of one,i would think if one was avaliable it would have a larger displacement pump,and have a slightly higher pressure setting.I thought the pumps were rated by GPM and pressure at a constant RPM.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

There are aftermarket high output pumps available for adding winches and such.Have heard a lot of negative comments saying they aren't much better than OEM,so shop around.

The smaller pulley will help,especially with low speed steering,and using a winch with the truck idling.The truck may get a little twitchy on the highway though.Try looking for a pump or pulley from a GM 3.8L V6,they seem to have the smallest pulley available.Made a big difference on our trucks with heavy front ends and bigger tires.


----------



## Dave_Dean (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks Wyldman!


----------

